# How many were in your class



## uglyjon (Nov 1, 2013)

I am about halfway through class and we have already lost 9 of 20 students.  How many did you have in your class and how many passed?  Of those, how many are still in EMS?  I would like to know the odds if you know what I mean.


----------



## Mariemt (Nov 1, 2013)

We started with 16. Lost 2. 10 passed the NR first attempt. Not sure about second or third


----------



## Anjel (Nov 1, 2013)

My basic...

12 out of 30 passed the class.

All who tried passed the NREMT. And 4 are still in EMS. 2 are medics. 

My medic.

Started with 15. Lost 4. Gained 3 from another class. 

I'm the only licensed medic so far. 3 have taken the written and passed. 2 have taken the practical and passed.


----------



## Rialaigh (Nov 1, 2013)

medic class started with 28, finished with 4, and we all passed written testing and got licensed on the first try.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Nov 1, 2013)

85% attrition? That isn't normal for that program, is it?


----------



## StopNgo1000 (Nov 7, 2013)

Mine started with 12 and still have 12, not very far in but you are going to see variance depending on the program. Colleges tend to have a Lower pass rate due to it being money driven and not a strict interview process.

I had to take a state Emt exam, math exam, do an abstract on IN Narcan, 2 reference letters and an interview.


----------



## medic308 (Nov 7, 2013)

Started with 36. 11 of us sat for the state exam


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 7, 2013)

Started with 42. 3 were dropped in the first couple of weeks for not following dress code or being late to class. 4 were dropped for not having the required immunizations for clinicals/field time. About 5 didn't take the midterm because they didn't have enough overall points. 14 students passed midterm. Those 14 also passed the final and skills final. 

I know at least 10 of the 14 passed NREMT and are currently working. I don't keep in contact with the other 4 so I have no clue. 

Each semester we start with ~120 students. Only 60-80 make it to graduation.


----------



## Rialaigh (Nov 7, 2013)

Halothane said:


> 85% attrition? That isn't normal for that program, is it?



Pretty standard for that program. People can rip online medic programs but this one sure as hell doesn't pass anyone they don't think can do the job.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 7, 2013)

Started with 36. Out of the 36 17 made it to the final (people were dropping the class like crazy), all 17 passed and only 1 person failed skills testing on the very last day of class. Out of the 16 people that were left I believe that 5 or 6 have taken national, I don't know how many have passed. I took EMT class 1 year ago.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 7, 2013)

My second try for medic school started with 22 then my buddy and I joined a week and a half in. By then end of the class we were down to eight. Six of us passed skills and four of us have passed registry.


----------



## dixie_flatline (Nov 7, 2013)

In my EMT-B class (through a local fire academy) we had 28 or 29 people start.  We lost people along the way to failure, other commitments, etc.  I think 16 took the final practical.  Only 4 of us passed, although apparently one of the proctors that day didn't pass a single group.  I know that several of my classmates passed on their second attempt, but I didn't keep in touch.

In my current paramedic class, we started with I think 12 people, and now 1.5 years later we have 9.  One guy had a recurrence of cancer, and the other two had conflicts of schedule and work I think.  We finish up in June (part time program) so we will see how many of us pass NR then.


----------



## mycrofft (Nov 7, 2013)

EMT class was about thirty and ended up with about twenty, one semester.
Nursing college, four years: about 265 became about 150 (_some were picked up during that time_) of those 25 were male; of the* original* 26 males only 4 made it and one foreswore nursing the day of graduation.


----------



## mediclife (Nov 7, 2013)

My medic class started with 3 and we still have 3 going into 1st round of clinicals


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 7, 2013)

mediclife said:


> My medic class started with 3 and we still have 3 going into 1st round of clinicals



I have never heard of a medic class that small. It's not usually cost effective to do one like that.


----------



## mediclife (Nov 7, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> I have never heard of a medic class that small. It's not usually cost effective to do one like that.



Its the first medic class after the parish academy switched over to and collage based asso. degree course. So not alot of people knew about it yet and we pay for it now.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Nov 8, 2013)

Rialaigh said:


> Pretty standard for that program. People can rip online medic programs but this one sure as hell doesn't pass anyone they don't think can do the job.



I'd never rip on non-traditional programs (I earned 3 of my 4 degrees that way), but that type of attrition just seems incredibly wasteful and inefficient.


----------



## Rialaigh (Nov 9, 2013)

Halothane said:


> I'd never rip on non-traditional programs (I earned 3 of my 4 degrees that way), but that type of attrition just seems incredibly wasteful and inefficient.



Yeah. The part I like though is the people that those of us that passed together knew our :censored::censored::censored::censored: and had it together. There wasn't any babying someone through with a 70% flat to barely make it through the course. Number grades didn't matter for my instructor, he dismissed people he didn't think were cut out for the field and kept those he thought were.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 9, 2013)

Basic class, in 2007: 14. 13 passed. 12 were employed. And as far as I know 10 are still working.

Intermediate class, in 2008: 10. 10 passed. And again, as far as I know, 9 are still employed.

Medic class, in 2011: 12. 12 passed. 12 employed. All 12 still working.


----------



## mycrofft (Nov 9, 2013)

Rialaigh said:


> Yeah. The part I like though is the people that those of us that passed together knew our :censored::censored::censored::censored: and had it together. There wasn't any babying someone through with a 70% flat to barely make it through the course. Number grades didn't matter for my instructor, he dismissed people he didn't think were cut out for the field and kept those he thought were.



Must be nice for him to have that latitude. If he busted me and we couldn't agree on his evaluation, I'd have his job. Or at least a refund and a clean slate.

:angry:But then, I'm just cranky.

Exhibiting good technique is strong for my CPR/AED classes too, but I follow specific criteria. I bet he does as well, not just thinking someone's a washout. Without criteria and following them, we would let people we like through who shouldn't pass.


----------



## FltMedicRob (Nov 9, 2013)

Well I finished Medic in July 13

We had 10 people start the class. 

2 dropped out around half way. 

2 Failed the finals. 

Of the 6 of us that passed the course. 3 have tried and passed registry, and all 3 of us are working. 

One of the others got a job at the VA Hospital and dosnt plan to take the registry test, and not sure about the other 2.


----------



## mycrofft (Nov 9, 2013)

If these are depressing, try this:

In the late Nineties, a law enforcement academy (not saying where) started a class of about forty cadets. This was after the cursory national background checks, letters to their friends and neighbors, and before Livescan.

By the end of the course, _*two passed*_. 2. "_Dos"_. "_Swei_". 

Of the rest, the majority were washed out when their credit histories came through, juvenile court records unsealed, and unreported legal impedimentia were uncovered. Some had warrants! Although it was told to them a bankruptcy was disqualifying, some tried anyway. At least one was a gang affiliate. And the others just failed or quit.


----------



## Leal271 (Nov 9, 2013)

Started with 14 ended with 7


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 9, 2013)

My first EMT class, way back when, started and finished with 16. There was no slacking off in that class. You were there because the fire department SENT you and NOT paying attention or screwing around in class was not tolerated. 

When I went back to get my certs back a few years ago, I was amazed at how lax the student's attitude was. EMT started with 40, ended with 23. Medic started with 24 and ended with 20


----------



## hogwiley (Nov 10, 2013)

We started with 22 in Basic. Of that number I guess around 15 took the final written and practical exams. Don't know for sure who passed or failed that, who passed or failed the NREMT, and who still works in EMS, as its not like we all hung out together and kept in touch.

I know at least 2 failed the practical exam, maybe more, and have no idea who failed the final written, which was shockingly hard for an EMT Basic class. Both were during our very last class and our results were given to us in private by the instructor and we got to leave afterwards, so I don't know the results of EVERY student unless they got their results before me and felt like sharing.

I do know 3 people in my class are now Paramedics, one is an RN, and one is nearing the end of medical school.


----------



## heshyh (Nov 11, 2013)

I did the 5 week class through Monoc in NJ. We started with 28 and ended with 18, losing most before or during medical assessment


----------

